
UK IPv6 Council Meeting, October 2016 - lol768
http://www.ipv6.org.uk/2016/08/31/ipv6-council-meeting-october-2016/
======
lol768
These are mostly slide decks at the moment with videos to come later on
IET.tv, as far as I know.

I found the presentation from Imperial on their deployment to be pretty
interesting. There's no mention of Virgin Media, though a representative
(Daryl Tanner) was scheduled to speak according to the announcement post for
the meeting. I can only speculate he wasn't able to make it.

